# LGD Puppy



## rc_torrence (Dec 27, 2014)

I recently got an Anatolian Shepherd Puppy who is an almost 4 month old girl.  She loves the three goats she now shares a home with but they do not want anything to do with her.  The only time they acknowledge her is when one of the does is trying to buck her! They have been together almost two weeks now, will this pass as they become used to each other? Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, however not all goats will "bond" and that is ok. The goats do learn over time that the dog is their protector.
Some of our goats are pure snots to the dogs... not aggressive or anything but just snots! I have one that will stand in the doorway of the goathouse and not let the dog pass. She does it on purpose too. The dog which is an 8 month old pup will whine and whine and wait patiently and the goat stands there. She is a goat that has been raised with lots of LGD's. I have 5 in one field right now and the goats will bulldoze through them. The kids that are born and raised up with the dogs bond far better. They seem to love the dogs and take comfort in them.  
At 4 months it is good they are letting her know they are the boss. She must learn submission in order to be an effective guardian.

Congratulations on your new LGD!


----------



## rc_torrence (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you! She is a great pup!  I just feel bad when she looks lonely and isolated by herself.  We let her into the front yard to play with our house dog and my daughters and she seems much happier; but I want her to know her role with the goats so she spends most of the time with them.  We only have 3 goats as of now, our first goats, and they were raised next to but not with dogs.  I'm sure that affects their relationship with our LGD.  Thanks for the advice! Hopefully the future kids will be closer to her...


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck.  If it helps, the first three goats we had were exactly the same way with our first Pyr pup, because they had never been around LGDs.  It took some time, but these 3 girls are now just over 2 years old and they love all the LGDs.  They run to them for protection and will even curl up to them on cold evenings.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 6, 2015)

rc_torrence said:


> I recently got an Anatolian Shepherd Puppy who is an almost 4 month old girl.  She loves the three goats she now shares a home with but they do not want anything to do with her.  The only time they acknowledge her is when one of the does is trying to buck her! They have been together almost two weeks now, will this pass as they become used to each other? Any suggestions?  Thanks!


So glad you asked this question. We are getting two, four month old Maremma puppies in five weeks, and they will be in with ND wethers who have never been with an LGD.  

@Southern by choice - I am so glad you are part of our community!  You are a wealth of information!


----------

